# English dental graduate wanting to move to Germany



## AlohaAlex

Hey guys,
I'm from England so obviously I have the right to move freely to Germany due to the EU. But I'm soon to graduate from a Bachelor of Dental Surgery, with the university I have done some german language courses so I'm now considered "fluent" in German. One of the courses was Medical language.

I was just wondering because, since I was 15 i've wanted to move to Germany as a dentist, but I don't want to live in England after I graduate. Can anyone share their wisdom on how to move to Germany and get a job as a dentist? Dankeschon!


----------



## ALKB

AlohaAlex said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm from England so obviously I have the right to move freely to Germany due to the EU. But I'm soon to graduate from a Bachelor of Dental Surgery, with the university I have done some german language courses so I'm now considered "fluent" in German. One of the courses was Medical language.
> 
> I was just wondering because, since I was 15 i've wanted to move to Germany as a dentist, but I don't want to live in England after I graduate. Can anyone share their wisdom on how to move to Germany and get a job as a dentist? Dankeschon!


I don´t really know much about the medical field but in order to be able to practice, your degree needs to be recognised.

Anerkennung beruflicher Abschlüsse - Berlin.de

Scroll down to 'Approbationen, etc.'. Please note that you need to call one of these three case workers depending on the starting letter of your family name! In any case they should be able to answer all the questions about getting your degree recognised  

BTW - do you have to do something like a foundation programme? (My sister in law is a doctor in England, I just know that she had to do that.) If so, you might want to do that in the UK before moving to Germany.

Do a search for 'Jobs für Zahnärzte' that should give you a general idea.

Even though you are considered fluent in German by your UK university, dealing with local dialects and quickly spoken informal language might be a different matter entirely. In the bigger cities with lots of expats, there are always surgeries catering specifically for English-speaking patients and diplomats, that could be a good place to start searching.

Good luck with your plans!


----------

